# Primer becoming transparent on vault.



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I think that is why you are seeing the joint. It has to be primed on top of the mud and painted. Primer is not designed to be left without paint on it. Even if that is how you have always done it. :no:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> we don't paint the ceiling after we have applied the texture. That is up to the customer, an in this case it has not been done, and is very rarely done.
> We can spritz a bit of water on it and it will scrape off. That is not an issuer besides the size of the vault, but its has to be done.
> 
> J


How do you know that once the ceiling is painted the photographing would not just go away?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Exactly, SirMixalot! Does make sense. I'd sure give it a shot in a small room. Have a hard time thinking that wouldn't solve the problem. I'd sure prime, then paint. Some primers are designed to give a good wet hide and some are designed to give a good dry hide. Both will seal the mud a paper. Yet the ones that are good wet hide appear to be transparent when dry. Just experience rambling on here.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, your right on all accounts, this may be just one of those ceilings that should be painted.


----------



## CIS (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out a texture "sealer" called "Texture Fresh".
We spray it on new texture that has been applied over old/stained ceilings to prevent yellowing or bleeding through.


----------



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

primer-tex-primer-paint thats how we roll never hav flashing probs


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

3rdgen said:


> primer-tex-primer-paint thats how we roll never hav flashing probs


But that's not how we do it (or price it, for that matter) up here.

Good, bad, or indifferent... we bid to shoot "texture primer", shoot spantex right over it and grab our cheque...that's how it's done...HERE.

Obviously there aren't going to be any problems like the OP described if you paint the ceiling after texture :whistling
He didn't bid it this way...shoot and scoot is the Canadian way

Thanks for the input

Ron


----------



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

Shoot n scoot I like it never heard that one if it works no reason to change it up


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Terrorron said:


> But that's not how we do it (or price it, for that matter) up here.
> 
> Good, bad, or indifferent... we bid to shoot "texture primer", shoot spantex right over it and grab our cheque...that's how it's done...HERE.
> 
> ...


Ron, I find this interesting everytime it comes up on here.
How textures and techniques are different regionally all over the US and Canada. :detective:
Most of our texture here is a raw material and needs to be primed and painted after it is applied. 
Post a link to the product you use. 
I tried to Google it, and a product for going over plywood was what I found. :huh:


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Ron, I find this interesting everytime it comes up on here.
> How textures and techniques are different regionally all over the US and Canada. :detective:
> Most of our texture here is a raw material and needs to be primed and painted after it is applied.
> Post a link to the product you use.
> I tried to Google it, and a product for going over plywood was what I found. :huh:


Sir Mix (great name...reminds me of Monty Python, lol);

The product I (and most of us up here) use is Synko "Span Texture"...purchased in powdered form and _user mixed_ prior to application. I do know that this particular product contains a higher percentage of Poly Vinyl Acetates than do the various premix varities, and it dries pretty hard (though NOT impermeable). 

Like I said in my initial post to this thread..."Good, bad, or indifferent, this is how we do it here..."

I've done a bunch of different procedures (and modified this product) in a number of ways over the years. Adding a measured quantity of high-grade PVA adhesive (I prefer "WeldBond") is but one of these. I use this when shooting white (natural) spatter over finish painted walls.
It looks really wild but it's also a defininte challenge getting a nice consistency of appearance. Don't know if this would work for knock-down (trowelability/open time) or not, but the texture dries _bulletproof_ hard and we never have had a call backs on it, even on a number of commercial jobs. I've also mixed paint/pigments into the stuff with no problems. I don't know if the product we buy is of the same composition as the one manufactured by CGC's parent (USG) south of the 49th, but it (usually) works just fine to shoot it and walk away. 

Problem ceilings are usually light (exposure) related, sometimes compounded by deeper "underlying" issues. I have yet to be stung (like AARC's story) but I can certainly see the potential for such "problems", (with the commonly accepted practices that we use) _if the customer is looking for flaws_. Sounds to me like he should have "swamped it" with another couple of 5'ers of primer, before he shot the Spantex, but it's hard to say without seeing the actual situation. 

Primer is cheap...scraping, repriming and respraying with a house full of furniture _definitely_ ain't...

That probably doesn't really clarify anything but...

Ron

PS. I could only find a page with the MSDS _for the Premixed version_ of the product, and like I said, I've been told (by CGC folks) that the two products are _very_ different. The premix is formulated for _shelf life_ while there are no such concerns with the "sack goods" variety.


----------

